# Is this microfoam or macrofoam?!



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi everyone

I am still getting through gallons of milk trying to get a decent technique on my Alex mk2.

I am a self confessed novice, so would like some opinions on these few attempts - specifically if they are microfoam (for flat white / latte) or if they should have no visible bubbles at all.

If they are supposed to have no visible bubbles, how on earth is that achieved? I am managing to get a really good whirlpool effect in the jug, I introduce a little bit of air at the start and then swirl with the tip below the surface. I tend to tilt the jug back and towards me to aid the swirl effect.

I have tried adding less air (like only one or two pssstts) but then it just comes out a watery version but still with the same small bubbles.

Every time I do this (and be it whole milk or semi skimmed) I get this small bubble type effect.

Also, the coffee I made in the photo - I always end up with bubbles in the end result - so I am assuming it's not correct?!

(single hole tip, rocket steam arm with no-burn sleeve removed, 1.2bar boiler pressure which drops and stays at 1bar during steaming). Machine was descaled fully on Saturday night, steam tip is clean.

Thanks


----------

